

Marc Andreessen on Equity Bubbles and Fighting the Last War - steve_benjamins
http://www.stevebenjamins.com/marc-andreessen-on-equity-bubbles/

======
jqm
He seems to have forgotten the recent housing bubble.

But that may not fit with the 40 year scenario, indicating of course that
there is not a tech bubble right now:)

